

Ask HN: How can I make the most out of my PM internship? - wengzilla

I just landed my first PM internship at an awesome startup in SF and my mentor has asked me what things and experiences I want to get out of the summer. I want to learn how to be a solid PM, but I&#x27;m not sure what experiences I need in order to do that. Any advice?
======
jtfairbank
Find out your customer's business objectives, and use that to drive the
product development. It's easy to get excited 'building something cool', but
your customers won't care unless it saves them money or time.

This will also help you develop a sense of how your product fits into the
bigger picture, for both your customer's view and your company's view.

------
helen842000
Learn how to troubleshoot a project. If it's behind, how to get it back on
track. If it's getting too complex how to bring it back into scope. Get good
at finding & removing problems.

